# Cleaning paint brush of Kilz Original



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Unless it is a very good expensive brush, pitch it. If it is a good brush, you MIGHT get it clean with spirits which you definitely should not rinse down the drain.Sounds like typical advise from HD or Lowe's, just say no to both of them:yes:


----------



## torsade (Oct 31, 2010)

DUH! Throw it out! Why didn't I think of that???
Thanks so much!


----------

